# Invitation



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

children sailing project

Dear sailing ladies,

I am adressing you because all the men here have shown no interest so far..

Please have a look at my thread which was posted some days ago. I had 161 viewings but not a single reply.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-sailing-children/76307-children-sailing-project-invitation.html
I would be pleased to receive a comment there...

Thank you!


----------

